# Egg collection Tuesday



## LJ34 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi, never thought I would find myself writing on here but after reading a couple of messages from ladies in the same boat I found myself comforted. Having been through several unsuccessful IUI's we are now on our first IVF cycle. The daily injections are a nightmare (I hate needles) and the side effects disheartening. I spent most of Xmas either irritable or crying and feeling rotten, I had to put a brave face on family get togethers as my younger sister was expecting. Have found support from family limited. Not sure what I expected but had hoped for comfort & understanding. Maybe it's hard for them to really grasp what it's like? I feel like I'm under the microscope making sure I do & say the right things around my sister when all I really want to do is shy away. Today we had our scan & I have 5 good eggs. Last week I had 14 so I feel a bit flat now. Collection is arranged for next tues morning & I'm very nervous. Not sure what to expect?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, LJ34!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. I don't know how I would have coped without the lovely people here. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I was in a similar position to you, I had 5 failed IUI's before I went to IVF, and my first attempt was successful!! I had 4 follies, which resulted in 2 eggs, only one survived to be transplanted back - so she is living proof that it only takes one!

I was really really nervous about egg collection, I even posted on here about it. I started having bad thoughts about it and my over active imagination took over until I got in a right tizz!  But the lovely ladies here put my mind at rest and said it wasn't all that bad, and it wasn't. I had a general anesthetic and the next thing I knew I was waking up and it was all done! I felt a bit of discomfort afterwards, but it was no more painful that having a period and didn't last long. I don't know what anesthetic they gave me but I was all happy and floaty afterwards, I think I was a bit high on it!!  They gave me a bed to lie down, I slept a bit, read a bit and DH came to collect me later (he had to go to a clinic a hours drive away to deliver the eggs as they don't do the actual IVF at my local hospital).

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

A Rough Guide To IVF ~CLICK HERE this gives information on the whole procedure.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Here is the link for the January/February section ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!!!         

Sue


----------



## LJ34 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Sue, thank you so much for replying. I was starting to feel no one wanted to chat back!

I didn't realise the ivf road would be so lonely. When we started having the initial tests i thought telling my mum & sisters would give me that little bit of extra support i needed. My DP is wonderful, supportive & reassuring but my family have decided they won't mention ivf & our situation unless i instigate the conversation. Is it normal for family to react like that? Now my younger sister has just given birth, I feel even more isolated which is unfair given the stress we're already under. Finding this site will be a godsend for me  

Thanks once again,
Lisa


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

LJ34


Hi and welcome to ff, i can honestly say this site is fantastic, i still feel isolated and alone in my quest to be a parent but i do feel connected to others that understand and who have also been through the process.  


The whole family thing is difficult, i do think its hard for family to understand esp if another family member is pg, its unknown teratory.  Something that i dont think helps families know what to say or do, if you know what i mean.  My mum has been totally fantastic but i know she struggles to know what to say and do esp as two of my brothers have had 3 babies between them since we started.  She is only to aware of how i must find this difficult and i can tell she often feels unsure and worried about talking about them, even if she does not say this, i know.


Personally i try to set the seen of what i can and can not cope with, i also try hard to find a comfortable medium with family and friends who have young children.  Once i relax i can feel who ever i am with relaxing to.


Saying that my in laws have been a different matter!  Last week we spent the week end with them, they were pretty inconsiderate, and totally dismissive of our situation.  It does not help that my sil has just had a baby!  my mil was counting all the grandchildren that her dad has, i just sat there thinking is this really necessary, all in front of me!  I must say i found the week end awful and was really happy just to get home.  Its not just that there are other issues there to which just made the whole thing even worse. 


I think maybe your family are uncomfortable about talking about ivf esp as your sister has just had a baby.  I think this is totally normal as no one wants to upset a family member with talking about something that is very sensitive and upsetting to them.  Also something that they probably dont understand and have no experience of, therefore they have opted to say nothing so they carn't upset you or accidently rub your nose in it.  Maybe chat to them on a one to one basic and tell them how you feel and what you want from them, they would probably appreciate knowing where they stand with it all. 


Good luck i know only to well how difficult it is.xxx


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Dear LJ

Congrats on making it through all the needles and the drugs and for getting this far. The only way to get through this is to take it one step at a time,.  

I had my EC on Friday and am having ET tomorrow at Midday.  I found I was in a bit of pain and was very sore with the EC, but paracetamol has helped to take the edge off the pain.

I know what you mean about family - I decided to just tell my sister and no one else (not even some of my closest friends) infact she positively encouraged me not to tell anyone.

During my first round of IVF, it wasn't until day 23 that she finally asked me, 'Whats going on with your IVF stuff?' Needless to say I wasn't impressed! 

In this second round I decided to share details about every step (she sometimes accuses me of not telling her anything) but alas she hasn't even bothered to ask again - In fact we had a huge row, so now she is not talking to me at all..... cant believe how selfish she has been - this is the one of the most important times in my life, and she cant put her giant ego to one side and act like the supportive big sister she should be...

So I sympathise with your situation, sometimes families don't react in the way in which we would hope - all of mine have reproduced successfully with no problems, so don't fathom that I might be having problems 

The only thing I would say is focus on yourself, and if you need to, cocoon yourself away and try to detach yourself, this is a very important time and you have to protect urself from any stress or pain.

Good luck with your EC    

Jx


----------



## LJ34 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey there, really good to hear from you. It's reassuring to know i'm not alone in finding families a little insensitive. I'm sure its not because they dont care but it makes you feel like it is. I would like to think I wouldn't be the same if it was one of my sisters.

Jasmine, your sister sounds like mine! Not sensitive to your feelings. I can't believe she isn't talking to you now. But you're right abt focassing on yourself & not getting stressed. It really won't help. How did  you feel prior to EC? Today in hv pains in my stomach & abdomen. Am trying really hard not to make an issue of it but having read up on mild ohss it's easy to think the worst. How are u feeling abt tmrw? Have you made many plans for the nxt 2wks? I'm going to be a nightmare! I hate waiting & not very patient!

Mandy, I felt the same abt needles. My dp has done all of them for me! I find it best lying on the bed, looking in the opposite direction squeezing the pillow! They only take a few seconds  

God help us with meddling or inconsiderate mil's! Coweyes, you did well to stay the weekend. That must of been really hard for you. Fortunately I don't have that problem. My dp had cancer abt 7 yrs ago so she assumed babies were off the cards. Thankfully we've been given the opportunity to try infertility treatment & she's not really said too much. The only thing she is worried abt is being the one who buys the pram!

Good luck to us all   x x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

LJ34 my dh started to do them for me but during my second round of treatment i started to do it for myself.  I work shifts and i want to be able to continue working over night so had no choice but to just do it.  


Families!! my big brother has not spoken to me since we fell out in October he has just called me to say his wife is pg, there second since we have started trying.  I get to the point that i carnt even really be bothered to say congratulations, i just feel kind of numb.  Now i feel angry, good job dh is going out or i  can see myself pushing him for a fight!


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Dear LJ

A few days before EC, i really did start to feel uncomfortable & also got a mild fever the day before EC-  I think your ovaries are so swollen and angry that is just makes you feel rubbish.

The EC process itself is ok as your under anesthetic,when the pain killers wear off, I really know about it.  Stomach feels like its going to pop - Im so uncomfortably bloated!

I think the worse bit is waiting for the call from the clinic - when they called me today - I couldnt even get the word 'hello' out - so there was a few seconds of embarrasing silence whilst I got a grip! 

ET is tomorrow at 1.00, had a call to say that there is a chance my consultant wont be able to do it , and another might do it for me, needless to say Im not impressed  

No specific plans for 2ww - just take it more easy than last time, and try not to get stressed or distracted by other peoples issues.  DP has installed Apple TV for me, so there are millions of movies to get through!!! - one of the downsides of not telling anyone is you cant get friends to come and visit and distract you!

Re familes and babies, my neice visited me yesterday with her little girl who is six months - Im a great aunt three times over! Always the auntie - not yet the mother!

J


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

good luck for the egg collection, i had mine last week, was a little sore but i had a good sleep. first time i had ec i got 10 eggs 3 took but this time i only got 2 eggs and had written it all off there and then, couldn't believe my luck then they called and said 1 worked, and its in now, hopefully doing what it should be. 
Ive also kept it quiet so finding it hard not to talk about it, but the DH has been fab and spoiling me rotten, plus having my little girl from last isci attempt keeps me busy and happy. 
i know the need for being a mother, when i was 1st trying i was a store manager with 13 staff, at one point whilst undergoing icsi 5 of my staff were pregnant, to say that was hard was a understatement but i didn't want them to act strange, i think it almost helped at it got me all broody and got the body craving a baby, i didnt expect that had anything to do with its success but staying positive definitely did.

good luck to all those trying, and fingers crossed you get blessed as i did.


----------



## LJ34 (Jan 3, 2011)

EC was tues morning and it went well. 7 collected 3 fertilised, so im keeping optimistic. Going back sun for ET. Unfortunately reacted badly to sedation so hv been ill all week  

I wish I had confided in a couple of girl friends but dp has been amazing plus FF for good advice. Getting a bit nervous & apprehensive about the next stage, but we will try to stay positive & keep busy over the 2ww!

Good luck to you all x x


----------

